# Genie HR54-700 Recordings To Computer



## vengefulhemi (Jul 7, 2014)

Greetings All:
Yesterday Directv installed a Genie HR54-700. My previous one was an HR22-100. The HR22 was great because it had HDMI, Component, and Composite ports on the rear and I was able to take my dvr recordings and put them on my pc via an avermedia pc adapter card(the model # was C027). Now when I looked at the rear of the HR54-700, there are no such ports. I was offered this upgrade completely free(no $3 p/m, no installation fee, no activation fee, just a 24 month commitment, been with directv since 2004). I had no advanced knowledge that this unit was lacking these ports. I want to have the ability to save recordings with the genie HR54 like I did with the HR22 by recording fro the dvr to the pc. I know about adding and external to the HR54, but that is just for extra record space and that is not what I want. I don't want this genie go stuff because my intention is to put the things that are family related from sports recordings to dvd for fond memories. I have a multi connector(see photo). If there is no way this could be done, I will go back to my old HR22. Many thanks for the help everyone. Don


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

The HR54 has an A/V out connector, into which you plug in a "dongle", either a component dongle (H2510PIN) or a composite dongle (10PINCOMPOS) to give you the connectors you need. From Solid Signal and other vendors. Just make sure you get the correct one.
You might be able to get one free by calling DirecTv.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

Read this http://forums.solidsignal.com/docs/Hands%20On%20HR54.pdf


----------



## vengefulhemi (Jul 7, 2014)

texasbrit said:


> The HR54 has an A/V out connector, into which you plug in a "dongle", either a component dongle (H2510PIN) or a composite dongle (10PINCOMPOS) to give you the connectors you need. From Solid Signal and other vendors. Just make sure you get the correct one.
> You might be able to get one free by calling DirecTv.


I have an HDMI dongle from my avermedia that has composite, component, and s-video. I did realize that I could utilize s-video but the quality is garbage with s-video. Should I downgrade to an HR44 maybe?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

vengefulhemi said:


> I have an HDMI dongle from my avermedia that has composite, component, and s-video. I did realize that I could utilize s-video but the quality is garbage with s-video. Should I downgrade to an HR44 maybe?


Texasbrit gave you 2 part numbers for either component or composite. Good alternatives to S Video. 
Although I don't know if you will get HD with Component since the new DRM went into affect that's been a problem with all the Genies. But maybe you faced that too with the HR22?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

What makes you think downgrading will change the video quality? The video quality from the HR54 is the same as the HR44 and the Hr24...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

vengefulhemi said:


> I have an HDMI dongle from my avermedia that has composite, component, and s-video. I did realize that I could utilize s-video but the quality is garbage with s-video. Should I downgrade to an HR44 maybe?


The AV port on the HR54 is not S-Video but rather a multi video DIN port. You can choose the connection that you want by getting the correct cable. DIRECTV carries the 10 PIN DIN COMPONENT and COMPOSITE cables or you can get it from your favorite only 3rd party DIRECTV dealer. Using the 10 PIN DIN COMPONENT cable accomplishes the same thing you were dong when you had the HR22


----------

